# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  بحبك يا امى

## ايهاب الشهاوى

بحبك يا امى
                                                   @@@@@@
                                        بحبك يا امى يا روحى وعمرى
                                        يا  نهر  محبه  بيجرى  ف دمى
                                        باسمك  ناديت فى اول  دنيتى
                                        وف قلبك  لاقيت النور  لسكتى
                                            بحبك يا امى بحبك يا امى
                                        بحبك وحبك مضلل 0 0 00عليه
                                        ربى هدانى باجمل 00000هديه
                                        بستا ن محبه  وبر0000000امان
                                        ومهما اوصف  بردو  0000شويه
                                            بحبك يا امى بحبك يا امى
                                        العمر  عدى  وذادت 000 سنينى
                                        وبقيتى   جده    وبردو   تراعينى
                                        ومهما  ا كبر  فى   عنيك  ا فضل
                                        طفل  صغير 0000000وبتدلعينى
                                         بحبك يا امى يا روحى وعمرى
                                        يا نهر محبه بيجرى.... فى دمى
                                            بحبك يا امى بحبك يا امى    
                                                      بحبك يا امى
                                                                        تاليف\ايهاب الشهاوى

----------


## فنان فقير

> بحبك يا امى
>                                                    @@@@@@
>                                         بحبك يا امى يا روحى وعمرى
>                                         يا  نهر  محبه  بيجرى  ف دمى
>                                         باسمك  ناديت فى اول  دنيتى
>                                         وف قلبك  لاقيت النور  لسكتى
>                                             بحبك يا امى بحبك يا امى
>                                         بحبك وحبك مضلل 0 0 00عليه
>                                         ربى هدانى باجمل 00000هديه
> ...


الاخ / ايهاب الشهاوى يسعدنى دائما ان اكون اول العانقين لكلمات الجميله

وقصيتك بحبك ياا مى شئ رائع ومهما كتبنا والله لا نوفى طلقه وجع اثناء ولادتنا
بارك اللهم فى امهاتنا امين
 تقبل مرورى
 فنان فقير

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

فنا ن فقير
غنى بكلماتك الجميله
انت دائما على الرحب والسعه
فانت اخ عزيز وشاعر كبير
واتمنا منك دوام النصح والارشاد

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## بنت اسكندريه

جميلة القصيدة الحلوة دى ومهما قلنا ومهما تعبنا مش حنقدر نرد لامهاتنا جزء من اللى هيا عملته
تحيااااااااااااااتى

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

بنت الاسكندريه
اكيد طبعا لن نوفى الام حقها
ولكننا نجتهد لنيل رضا ها 
اشكرك على اهتمامك بقرائت اعمالى
تقبلى منى التحيه والشكر

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

تتحياتى لكل القائمين على المنتدى الجميل

----------

